# Wozu nutzt Ihr Euer Linux System?



## mushroom900 (24. Januar 2011)

N'Abend zusammen!

Wie der Name schon sagt, wäre es mal interessant zu erfahren, zu welchen Zwecken Ihr den Pinguin knechten lässt. 
Ich persönlich nutze es als ZweitSystem. Habe nämlich nicht viel Lust an der doch so guten Wine Lösung nach der Arbeit zu frickeln.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (24. Januar 2011)

Als Zweitsystem zum Surfen und Proggen und als Server für meine Dateien.


----------



## riedochs (25. Januar 2011)

OfficePC, Server, Notebook, Netbook.


----------



## Jared566 (25. Januar 2011)

Mir fehlt die Auswahlmöglichkeit [Server]  und was meinst du mit: [Gesamte HDD = Linux] ?

Mfg Jared


----------



## Zappzarrap (25. Januar 2011)

[x] Programmieren 
In letzter zeit allerdings nicht mehr so, benutze mittlerweile eclipse und cygwin


----------



## CheGuarana (25. Januar 2011)

Also du hast da was vergessen. Ich denke nämlich die meisten nutzen Linux als Serversystem. 
Dazu zähle ich mich im Übrigen dann auch.


----------



## otjes (25. Januar 2011)

Also ich hab Ubuntu letztens auf mein netbook gepackt.
ich wollte mal was neues ausprobieren und bin auch sehr zufrieden damit.
es kostet zwar ein bisschen eingewöhnungszeit, aber das ist die sache aufjedenfall wert


----------



## Enrico (25. Januar 2011)

Folgendes gibt es nicht im Poll, also hier:
Linux ist hier das Hauptsystem zum Arbeiten, Email, Surfen, Office, etwas Spielen. Parallel dazu Windows 7 zum Spielen, läuft etwa 10% der Zeit...


----------



## Heng (25. Januar 2011)

[x] ZweitSystem zum Surfen/EMail etc.

Habe auf meinem PC und Netbook neben Windows noch Ubuntu installiert, nutze es hauptsächlich zum arbeiten (Programmieren, LaTeX)

Habe vor in Zukunft noch einen File-/Medienserver mit Raid 5 aufzusetzten, brauche aber erst noch die Hardware.

Hätte Microsoft nicht die Macht über DirectX, würde ich komplett auf Linux umsteigen, denn das Einzigste was mir bei Linux fehlt ist die Spieleunterstützung.


----------



## rehacomp (25. Januar 2011)

Noch als Testsystem, soll aber als Server laufen, wenn ichs gut genug kenne.

Für den Fileserver den ich habe, brauche ich noch ein passenden Betriebssystem. Ubuntu Server ist auch in der Test-Liste.


----------



## Ezio (25. Januar 2011)

Die wichtigste Antwort fehlt: Als Hauptsystem?!


----------



## NCphalon (25. Januar 2011)

Kernel in der Bastelfirewall (Astaro Security Gateway V8.1)


----------



## Two-Face (25. Januar 2011)

Naja, eigentlich aus mehreren Gründen.

Als Informatiker nutzt man das aus Selbstverständlichkeit, als Tüftler aus Neugierde.
Hab' Linux als Zweitbetriebssystem auf meinem Laptop, neben Windows XP.^^


----------



## computertod (25. Januar 2011)

[X] Testen von BetriebsSystemen und 
[X] Neugierde an Linux


----------



## pyro539 (28. Januar 2011)

Ich hab "Hauptsystem" gewählt und das stimmt bei mir auch zu 100% 

Ich hab kein Windows installiert und benutz deshalb nur (Arch) Linux. Auch wenn ich Windows installiert hätte, würde ich es nicht benutzen. 
Am Zocken hab ich (fast) kein Interesse und Quake Live läuft auch unter Linux.

Ansonsten steh ich einfach total auf Open Source-Software und kann mir  gar nicht mehr vorstellen, mit anderer Software zu arbeiten. Das ist halt einfach eine Lebensphilosophie 

Außerdem ist mein PC nicht mehr der fitteste, aber Linux (mit GNOME) läuft ohne Probleme flüssig.

Gruß,
pyro


----------



## The_Final (28. Januar 2011)

Aktuell noch als Zweitsystem, allerdings nutze ich Linux immer öfter für praktisch alles außer Games.


----------



## Ezio (28. Januar 2011)

[x] Hauptsystem

Genauer nutze ich Ubuntu und Linux Mint Debian Edition (LMDE) für alles außer Games und iTunes. Da ich momentan fast gar nicht zocke, wird Windows nur sehr selten gebootet.


----------



## DragonTEC (30. Januar 2011)

Als Hypervisor, für diverse Server, für Firewalls und als build- / development system.. für den rest (zocken, internet, development) nutz ich witzigerweise hauptsächlich windows ^^ linux mit desktop fühlt sich irgendwie falsch an


----------



## m-o-m-o (31. Januar 2011)

Zurzeit auf dem Notebook primär, auf dem PC läuft momentan nur Windows, was aber nur daran liegt, dass ich zu faul bin, GRUB zu reparieren 

Wenn ich mal ein neueres MoBo + CPU kaufe mit IOMMU (bevorzugt AMD BD), werde ich mal sehen, ob die Performance noch für Linux als Hypervisor und Windows als Guest mit VGA Passthrough reicht


----------



## Bauer87 (5. Februar 2011)

Grundsätzlich als Hauptsystem und für alles. Seit ich Fedora mit KDE (sehr schnell und schick) installiert habe, benutze ich aber manchmal wieder Windows zum Zocken. Meine Graka bräuchte sonst den fglrx und das System funktioniert ohne einfach sooo gut…


----------



## Razorblade12 (5. Februar 2011)

Enrico schrieb:


> Folgendes gibt es nicht im Poll, also hier:
> Linux ist hier das Hauptsystem zum Arbeiten, Email, Surfen, Office, etwas Spielen. Parallel dazu Windows 7 zum Spielen, läuft etwa 10% der Zeit...



Das Selbe gilt für mich!
Zusätzlich noch als Host für meine VMs. 
Dazu habe ich noch einen Linux Server hier stehen. Dieser dient als Gateway, DNS, DHCP, FTP,Samba, Firwall, Filter Proxy, MySQL-Server. 

Daher habe ich auch keinen (fertig)Router, wie etwa FritzBox oder so, denn das macht mein Server. 

Mein Klapprechner zum Surfen läuft zu 100% mit Linux.


----------



## psuch (10. Februar 2011)

Ich nutze Linux mittlerweile für alles. 
Windows nutze ich nur noch zum Zocken für die Sachen, die man unter Linux nicht ans Laufen bekommt.

Also Einsatzgebiete sind: Surfrechner, Multimedia-PC (am TV), Zockrechner (native Spiele bzw. lauffähige Games mit Wine), Medienserver, Druckserver, Firewall...

Linux hat mir einfach die Augen geöffnet. Es ist genau das System, was ich immer gesucht habe. Das System, das einfach alles kann, sicher ist und dazu auch noch kostenlos. Einfach perfekt


----------



## vito2010 (25. Februar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

Linux ist mein Haupt OS sowohl als Desktopsystem, als auch auf dem Laptop. Der Server läuft sowieso mit Linux.
Derzeitiger Favorit bei den Desktop Distro's ist CrunchBang.
Windows läuft seit Jahren "nur" zum daddeln. Derzeit Win 7 64bit.

Gruß


----------



## Jimini (26. Februar 2011)

Für alles. Server, Router, Desktops, Laptops. Distribution meiner Wahl ist Gentoo. WindowsXP habe ich nur noch zum Testen in einer VM.

MfG Jimini


----------



## nfsgame (10. März 2011)

Eine Auswahlmöglichkeit fehlt mir. Ich nutze Linux (Ubuntu Studio) als Audiorecording und -editing-Basis.


----------



## NCphalon (12. März 2011)

Muss ma aktualisiern, hab seit en par Tagen Xubuntu aufm Netbook un nutz das eigentlich nurnoch, weils nur en Drittel des RAMs von 7 UE brauch (ca. 200MB vs. ca. 600MB) und der Akku auch unter Last fast 4h hält.


----------



## x-up (12. März 2011)

Ich mags einfach was dazu zu lernen. Deshalb Ubuntu im Dualboot mit Win7.

Und ich find Ubuntu wirklich große Klasse.


----------



## Padesch (13. März 2011)

zum BOINCEN und zum erforschen ... Windows ist langweilig^^


----------



## byte1981 (13. März 2011)

Ich nutze Linux auf den zweiten Rechner, verwendet wird es für Office-Anwendungen.
Habe Linux früher einfach mal auf einen alten Rechner installiert und war schon 
überrascht wie gut es darauf lief.


----------



## mauorrizze (22. März 2011)

[x] vote für Mehrfachauswahl 
[x] Hauptsystem am Laptop
[x] Zweitsystem am Desktop-PC, hier hauptsächlich zum [x] Programmieren und zum neue Sachen Ausprobieren
[x] Server, hauptsächlich schneller Fileserver (Linux-Raid 5 mit > 100MB/s) und Mediacenter mit 2 TV-Karten, tvheadend zum streamen auch an Laptop und Handy und lokal an XBMC. Nebenbei lokaler Web-, MySQL-, DNS-Server und Router.
Ohne Linux wäre meine Wohnung deutlich ärmer


----------



## s|n|s (23. März 2011)

Hauptsystem für die Arbeit da OpenOffice, Evolution, jede Menge freie Software. Einfacher einzustellen für alles mögliche.

Mehrfachauswahl wäre praktisch hier.


----------



## Katze32 (6. April 2011)

als File-Server in meinem Heim-Netzwerk, da es stabil ist und nur wenig Hardware-Recourcen benötigt


----------



## shorty71 (9. April 2011)

Ich hab auf meinem Falt-Server ein Dual-boot:

Ubuntu/Windows 7


----------



## graefchen (10. April 2011)

Einfach nur pure Neugier^^

Debian auf ZweitPC


----------



## MasterFreak (17. April 2011)

Ich benutze es eigentlich für alles, außer um spiele zu spielen da dies nicht so gut geht ^^


----------

